

How to crash a Ruby process in two lines. - letuboy
https://gist.github.com/letuboy/4753221

======
rachelbythebay
I ran it on my laptop without thinking just to see how bad it could be. I say
"without thinking" because my laptop is a Mac and its VM is incredibly bad
under any memory load. The whole machine started lagging. It took a couple of
minutes to finally kill the process and get things sufficiently responsive to
post this comment.

The same trick on my Linux box gives a NoMemoryError and doesn't eat the whole
machine -- probably hit a ulimit or something. I didn't dig into exactly what
happened. Of course, the Linux box would probably OOM-kill it right away if it
had tried, so that's just fine, too.

